# Canpc test



## mattrobin (Jan 20, 2014)

I just took the CANPC exam this weekend. Does anyone know what score you have to have to pass this exam? 
thanks.


----------



## twizzle (Jan 20, 2014)

mattrobin said:


> I just took the CANPC exam this weekend. Does anyone know what score you have to have to pass this exam?
> thanks.



Didn't you consider checking out the passing score before taking the test rather than after? 

It's all part of exam preparation.

All the information about exam preparation, including passing scores and allowable references is on the AAPC website.

You may want to look at it sometime.


----------



## mattrobin (Jan 21, 2014)

i have looked all through the AAPC website, and there is no "passing score" that i could find specifically for the CANPC test.
if you have located it, on their website, how about copying & pasting the link or the info?


----------



## twizzle (Jan 21, 2014)

mattrobin said:


> i have looked all through the AAPC website, and there is no "passing score" that i could find specifically for the CANPC test.
> if you have located it, on their website, how about copying & pasting the link or the info?



You are right, of course, that nowhere is the passing score for any certification available on the website. Perhaps AAPC should put something in the FAQ's

Anyway, the question regarding passing scores has been addressed many, many times and all AAPC tests, including specialty ones have the same passing score of 70%.

Hope you passed. I found it difficult but I'd never done any anestheia coding when I took it.
If you're experienced in anesthesia coding it should be straightforward.


----------



## mattrobin (Jan 22, 2014)

thank you


----------

